
US intercepts Russian bombers, fighter jets off the coast of Alaska - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_11db5baf277754ae4110a168cfd46bfc
======
Fjolsvith
Hope the Air Force has upgraded their radar systems. The one I worked on in
Iceland was dismantled right after the Berlin wall fell:

[https://www.radomes.org/museum/showsite.php?site=Rockville+A...](https://www.radomes.org/museum/showsite.php?site=Rockville+AS,+IS)

[http://wikimapia.org/1006454/Former-Rockville-Air-
Station-H-...](http://wikimapia.org/1006454/Former-Rockville-Air-
Station-H-1-DYE-5-DEW-Line-Radar-Site)

